
Rocket Men: The Team Building North Korea’s Nuclear Missile - MrJagil
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/12/15/world/asia/north-korea-scientists-weapons.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage&mtrref=mobile.nytimes.com&gwh=8BB6D491DBDDBF3F62519AC2AD4A3F04&gwt=pay
======
moftz
I guess when you stop sending all of your engineers and scientists to the
gulag, they actually have a chance to improve their designs (or integrate
stolen ones).

